# Swinger I JC PENNY, anyone know anything about these? PICs in thread!



## mas0n056 (Feb 5, 2014)

This bike was found in my grandmas garage and I would like to sell it! I looked all over the internet and found very little on it.  Any information you can provide would be great and possibly the value .


----------



## DJ Bill (Feb 5, 2014)

Go back and look at the thread you posted on the Musclebike forum. You got two answers on value. http://musclebikeforums.yuku.com/to...ntify-bike-look-google-want-info#.UvLGL2Cx7rc


----------

